# Info par produktiem >  kas tas ir?

## Imants

Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt ar info. Pats nemācēju atrast.

nenāku pielikt bildi - Tūlīt iemācīšos.....

----------


## dmd

visticamākais, ka  tranzistors.

----------


## Imants

Man vajag info!!!!!!

----------


## Delfins

google?

----------


## Vinchi

Apskaties Motorola semiconductors, varbūt izdosies atrast ražotāja lapā.

----------


## dmd

motorolla semiconductors jau vairs nepastāv, cik zinu. tagad viņi ir freescale semicinductor un daļa no tiem vēl ir pārmigrējusi uz on semiconductor, tākā vēlu veiksmi meklējumos  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

iedod shemu, no kuras izlodeji. Tad vares izdomat, kas tas ir un kads bija ta merkis!
Beefs

----------


## Imants

Tur jau tā lieta, ka googlē nav. Pārmeklēju visu ko mācēju, kas attiecas uz motorola semicinductor, netīšām atradu arī, liekas, freescale semicinductor.
Intensīvi sēdēju dažādos meklētājos kādas stundas četras.
Nav bijusi "veiksme meklējumos"  :: (((

Ja man būtu shēma tam no kurienes šito izlodēju, problēmu nebūtu --- shēmas nav!

Šitais te nezvanās tā kā tranzistors, varbūt tas ir beigts tranis (bet p-n-p vai n-p-n?), varbūt taimeris?
Tas stāv shēmā, kas darbina auto pontiac voyager (gadu nezinu!, nav mans auto) kompresora pumpīša releju (apm. 2reizes sek.)

Vai kādam ir info??? 
Varbūt kādam rodas sportiska intrese (materiālu atlīdzību nevaru piedāvāt) atrast?

----------


## dmd

disklaimeris: turpmākais teksts ir vienīgi manas neprofesionāļa pārdomas un es par kūpošiem auto atbildību neuzņemos

neesmu redzējis taimeri tranzistora koprusā un arī priekš taimera vai kā tāda, izskatās pa mazu , tāka var pieņemt, ka tas tomēr būs tranis.  ņemot vērā, ka npn traņus mūsdienas ir vieglak izgatavot un līdz ar ko cena atšķiras, tad var pieņemt arī, ka tas ir npn. vēl tas varētu būt importa "krens", tur jaskatās, kurā vietā viņs īsti ira. 

ja šķiet, ka tas varētu tomer būt tranis, tad parasti tos var aizstāt ar citiem, it sevišķi vietās, kur nav vajadzīgas ne lielas frekvences, ne augsti pastiprinājumi. man ir veiksmīgi izdevies iemānīt 2n2222 relejos (ne auto gan) gadījumos, kad no vecā tranzistora būtība ir palikušas pāri tikai kājiņas. 

ja būtu pieejama plates bilde uz kuras šitas stāvēja, no abam pusēm, tad domājams, ka varētu izdomāt atri vien, kas tas pa zvēru un ko viņa vietā ielikt.

----------


## Mairis

Vot tā ir ar tiem krutajiem amerikāņu vāģiem!
Būtu kautkāda Eiropas mašīna, tad visu to releju varētu šrotā pa 2ls dabūt!

----------


## a_masiks

Kas tas ir  - tiešām nav skaidrs, bet tuvākais, kas man šķita līdzīgs ir TP2535.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datashe ... 2535.shtml

----------


## Imants

Sveiki

>>Vot tā ir ar tiem krutajiem amerikāņu vāģiem!
Būtu kautkāda Eiropas mašīna, tad visu to releju varētu šrotā pa 2ls dabūt!>>>

Teoreetiski amerikaanji ir ljoti datorizeeta tauta, un infai par shito vajadzeetu buut.
 Bet nav! Jaa shrotaa amiishu mashiinaam "gabalinju" nav   ::  

<<Kas tas ir - tiešām nav skaidrs, bet tuvākais, kas man šķita līdzīgs ir TP2535.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datashe ... 2535.shtml>>>

Kas rada aizdomas, ka shitais ir TP2535???????

----------


## a_masiks

No visām ciparu kombinācijām meklētājs izdeva tikai šo kā tuvāko,
piedevām tas vienīgais atbilda pēc korpusa un daļēji pēc apraksta:




> Šitais te nezvanās tā kā tranzistors, varbūt tas ir beigts tranis (bet p-n-p vai n-p-n?), varbūt taimeris?
> Tas stāv shēmā, kas darbina auto pontiac voyager (gadu nezinu!, nav mans auto) kompresora pumpīša releju (apm. 2reizes sek.)


 Resp - pamēģini viņu patestēt kā lauktranzistoru. Pieliec spriegumu pie aizvara un tad izmēri kas notiek starp izteci un noteci.
Sorry, bet nekas labāks man prātā nenāk.

----------


## Imants

Ja nezin kas ir kaada kaaja, tad ar testeri nevar nomeeriit. (un vispār ar testeri nevar)  Protams, ja pienjem, ka shitais ir TP2535, tad izvadu nosaukums ir skaidrs. Datashiita uzziimeets, ka starp diviem izvadiem ir diode, ar testeri diodi neatrodu! Jaameeras kaa divaam diodeem, ja tas buutu nebojaats parasts tranis - bet nee!
Negribu ticēt ka tas buus lauktranzistors, pie tam tas ir tas, kas sleedz (darbina) releja spoliiti!

----------


## M_J

Auto būvētāji, draņķi tādi, tā dara: palūdz pusvadītāju ražotājiem, lai uz visparastākā tranzistora vai mikroshēmas uzraksta velns zina ko. Saskaros ar šito cūcību regulāri. Reālākā iespēja - pēc plates konstrukcijas izsecināt, kam tur jābūt. p.s. - kas tas par kompresora releju, kas nostrādā 2 reizes sekundē? Kondicioniera kompresora? Nevar būt! Bet kam?

----------


## a_masiks

> Negribu ticēt ka tas buus lauktranzistors, pie tam tas ir tas, kas sleedz (darbina) releja spoliiti!


 Kāds te sakars ar ticību? Kas tad tas būtu, ja ne bipolārais tranzistors,/ kura struktūru var momentā pateikt pēc tā, kā viņš pieslēgts barošanai/ vai mazjaudīgs mosfets kurš varētu būt arī BEZ pretsprieguma diodes?? 
Kāpēc iedomājies ka tas ir transdecentālais burbuļātors ar kvazisensoro kurbulizāciju  uz 3 (!!!!) kājām?

*M_J*  tas varētu būt gaisa kompresors durvju slēdzenei. Ir varianti kad centrālā aclēga noformēta kā pneimatiska sistēma.

----------


## Delfins

visvieglāk ir nofočēt plati un `restorēt`. Speci uzreiz pateiks kas tas ir. Pietiek pat restorēt fragmentu ap to detaļu līdz barošanai un relejam!?
Parasti šādos korpusos jau traņi nāk, tas ir puslīdz stabili.

----------


## M_J

Mani mulsina, ka visa tā padarīšana tiek slēgāta 2 reizes sekundē. Nekad nevienai mašīnai neesmu redzējis, ka jebkāds kompresors tiktu šādi vadīts, vai tas būtu klimatam, vai centrālajai atslēgai, vai pneimatiskajai piekarei. Kurš kompresors to var izturēt?

----------


## marizo

Man izklausās pēc centrālās atslēgas gaisa pumpīša releju vadības tranzistora..  ::  Ja tā, tad 2 reizes sekundē, iespējams, neslēdzas, bet mazliet lēnāk  :: 
Varbūt var uzzināt, kādas problēmas bija mašīnai, kurai šis trijkājis tika izoperēts?

----------


## Imants

Sveiki
Auto ir amortizatori, kurus, ja auto brauc daudzi smagi   ::   cilvēki var piepumpēt ar gaisu, tātejādi mašīna nevelkas pa zemi...Kompresora virzulītis kustas šurpu - turpu apmēram divas reizes sekundē.

----------


## Imants

Sveiki.
Kaadu laiku nebiju pie datora....
Sheemu sataisiit neizdevaas - taisniibas labad jaasaka- iipashi neiespringu, arii klients neuzstaaja.
Vinjsh uzlika parastu, kjiinaa taisiitu auto kompresoru, ko vajadzības gadiijumaa (reizi nedeeljaa) uz vienu minuuti iesleedz un piepumpee amortinjus.
Paldies visiem, kas atsaucaas!

----------

